

Paxos Explained from Scratch [pdf] - mzehrer
http://www.ux.uis.no/~meling/papers/2013-paxostutorial-opodis.pdf

======
csl
Happy to see my thesis advisor's paper on the HN front page! This paper really
helped me when I was implementing a simplified version of Paxos using
OpenFlow.

I also remember Hein recommended me to study Paxos before delving into Raft,
actually, even though Raft is supposedly easier to get started with.

------
rdtsc
This is a good resource.

If you feel like watching a presentation I recommend Joseph Blomsted's talk on
developing Riak Ensemble module.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ITstwAQYYag](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ITstwAQYYag)

That is a module that added consistency to an otherwise AP system.

They did it using Paxos and it was interesting because it was during the time
when everyone was implementing consensus using Raft and there was, perhaps
undeserved, FUD regarding Paxos during those times.

He explains how Paxos is not that bad in certain situations -- such as
agreeing on a value (instead of say replicating a log). And then how it was
like implementing it in practice.

------
csl
These guys also made a slide deck for the paper:
[http://www.ux.uis.no/~meling/papers/PaxosTutorial-Meling-
OPO...](http://www.ux.uis.no/~meling/papers/PaxosTutorial-Meling-
OPODIS2013.pdf)

